# How do winds impact surf fishing in Outer Banks? What about off-shore fishing?



## Phillyfanatic

Wondering if there's a specific wind that is good or bad? Is North or Northeast wind good or bad for surf fishing? Is South or Southwest wind bad for surf fishing?

What about off-shore fishing?

Which is more preferable for off-shore fishing? No wind or 15mph winds?


----------



## surfchunker

first off all depends on where you are ... north or south of Buxton


----------



## 1BadF350

surfchunker said:


> first off all depends on where you are ... north or south of Buxton


I know it was 1:30am and you may have been sleep posting but when you wake up go ahead and finish this...


----------



## Phillyfanatic

surfchunker said:


> first off all depends on where you are ... north or south of Buxton


Specific point of reference is Hatteras. I'm going to be there next week and early weather reports are showing Southwest winds in the 10-20MPH range for the first part of the week with the wind changing to Northwest winds about 4MPH by the middle of the week.

Which is better for surf fishing? Which is better for off-shore?


----------



## 1BadF350

You want the wind in your face


----------



## surfchunker

1BadF350 said:


> I know it was 1:30am and you may have been sleep posting but when you wake up go ahead and finish this...


nope wide awake, since they face different directions it makes a difference


----------



## Phillyfanatic

I'm trying to figure out if it's worth trying to surf fish in Hatteras on Monday next week with weather.com showing the wind should be blowing 16 MPH SW as opposed to later in the week when the wind should be blowing about 4 MPH NW.


----------



## River

IMO ... Southernly winds over 10 or 12 can mess up condition south of Cape Point ...... if it's rough on ramp 49 or 55, go to 38 or north ..... northwest winds are fine on the south Beach's, 49 or 55, on up into the teens but can wear you out on the north beachs, ramp 43 north , hard Northeast can be bad everywhere ..... for big Drum fishing at Cape Point they (I don't fish for anything I can't eat) like a stiff southwest wind ....., River


----------



## ncdead

Phillyfanatic said:


> I'm trying to figure out if it's worth trying to surf fish in Hatteras on Monday next week with weather.com showing the wind should be blowing 16 MPH SW as opposed to later in the week when the wind should be blowing about 4 MPH NW.


I wouldn't pay a whole lot of attention to the weather forecast a week out. Even a a couple days ahead of time is unpredictable. You should be able to find some place to fish inshore regardless. Hope you get some action with Willie on the twin bills. They have been into the wahoo recently out of hatteras....good luck, let us know how you do.


----------



## 1SHOT1KILL

On Hatteras Island, a rough rule of thumb is fish with the wind in your face. Any wind with a "west" in it is typically not good for fishing, yet any wind with an "east" in it (as long as it is not a gale) is typically good for fishing. A light to mild NE wind is good for the north beach (north of the point in Buxton) and a SE wind is good for south beach ((south of the point in Buxton). A NE wind will be in your face on the north beach and a SE wind will be in your face on the south beach.


----------



## Phillyfanatic

ncdead said:


> I wouldn't pay a whole lot of attention to the weather forecast a week out. Even a a couple days ahead of time is unpredictable. You should be able to find some place to fish inshore regardless. Hope you get some action with Willie on the twin bills. They have been into the wahoo recently out of hatteras....good luck, let us know how you do.


Willie caught a pair of nice wahoo today and a handful of mahi. Pretty excited for the off-shore trip.


----------



## ncdead

Phillyfanatic said:


> Willie caught a pair of nice wahoo today and a handful of mahi. Pretty excited for the off-shore trip.


Hope you and the family have a good trip. I've seen the reports recently about the wahoo....that's a promising sign. Good luck!!


----------



## snedfish

Southwest wind is a good wind most times at the point. It is a drum wind in the fall.


----------



## bronzbck1

snedfish said:


> Southwest wind is a good wind most times at the point. It is a drum wind in the fall.


NE is the drum wind in the fall, SW in the spring. SW is usually always good on the point but drum don't come from the south in the fall.


----------



## bronzbck1

I look at it this way if I'm off and I'm fishing I can't change the wind. JUST FISH


----------



## surfchunker

yup when I'm down I fish no matter what the wind does unless it's just too ruff


----------



## dena

If the wind is from the west, is the sound more productive?


----------

